
Ask HN: Do karma points matter when posting on HN? - hybrid11
As the title says it, I am wondering whether karma points on HN actually do anything to your post's ranking.  Anyone know?
======
JoachimSchipper
Your karma does not influence your post's rankings. However, at some point it
was suggested that _average_ karma influences _comment_ rankings - not sure if
that's still accurate, or ever was.

------
mooism2
Only the points the post gets matters.

~~~
hybrid11
so it's just a useless stat?

~~~
dholowiski
It controls if and when you can upvote or downvote comments and stories. Not
just the amount, but how recently you've acquired it.

